# Bremshebel / Schalthebel Shimano SB-M290 3/7-fach Retro/Kult Neu!!!



## funrider (25. März 2013)

Brems-/Schalthebel Shimano SB-M290


- für 3/7-fach Schaltung

- für Cantilever-Bremsen

- mit Ganganzeige

- mit Innenzug

- neuwertiger Zustand (nur gelagert, nie benutzt)

 Abzugeben wegen Fehlkauf!

Shimano LX, XT, XTR, Deore, STX, Exage, Retro, NOS, Kult, Canti, Cantilever

http://www.ebay.de/itm/181110114781?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------

